

Nope, China's economy hasn't yet surpassed USA - gamechangr
http://qz.com/278012/nope-chinas-economy-hasnt-yet-surpassed-americas/

======
rbickle
That is pretty much in line with what the CIA believes

[https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/rankorder/2001rank.html)

~~~
gamechangr
Good point! The original article compared by PPP not GDP, but both would be a
reasonable way to make a broad comparison.

Here is a link on the same subject with GDP

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-04-30/china-set-to-
overta...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-04-30/china-set-to-overtake-u-s-
as-biggest-economy-using-ppp-measure.html)

Either way it paints a picture.

